# Panasonic To Drastically Scale Down TV Business



## gimp (Sep 13, 2011)

Panasonic to cut plasma TV panel production

Panasonic To Drastically Scale Down TV Business

Japan's Panasonic to scale down TV business


----------



## NYPete (Oct 11, 2011)

This is unfortunate. Panasonic's TV business is losing money so much they are drastically cutting panel production? This is after Sony has acknowledged its television division has lost money every year for the last 8 years or so, and has announced they are planning to essentially put the Sony name on TVs designed and built by OEM manufacturers and Sony will just distribute and market the TVs. Less manufacturers and top line companies trying to develop technology and make better TVs is bad for everyone. Is Samsung the only first-tier company that makes money on its TV business?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am surprised that Panasonic is making these choices, Plasma although great picture is not environmentally a good choice due to its high power consumption. I think alot of consumers are becoming aware of this. Sonys decision to not build their own sets is also sad as they have always been a leader in quality and reliability. This will no longer be the case if they choose this route.


----------



## darklandz (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah that's bad news for such a large company.
We were already hit by this a few month's ago. h ttp://hcc.techradar.com/blogs/team-hcc/panasonic-calls-time-its-uk-tv-rd-base-08-07-11


----------

